# Versus Webway Portals



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

*Versus: Week Thirteen​*
This week on versus we touch on the nefarious Dark Eldar and their nasty little Webway portals. This bit of wargear is expensive but allows you to stick a large blast template down and for the rest of the game, any unit that comes into play from reserve enters via the portal...it's like a fixed teleport homer, but it allows any unit in the army to come in through it from reserves.

Another interesting quirk is that if you have a portal in your list, models held in reserve *cannot* enter play until the portal is laid down, so if unit sbecome available before the portal is set down they remain in reserve instead of being deployed. This allows you a little control over your reserves as well.

It's an interesting piece of equipment that can alter the whole dynamic of the game. How do you cope with it?


----------



## New (May 19, 2008)

Several ways, I think.

1. Imperial Guard Specific, but I think a basilisk barrage on the IC in question holding it would put a damper on his parade; assuming, of course, that he was targetable for whatever reason.
2. 1st turn deepstrike attacks. Deep-striking a deathwing termie squad, some Tzneetchen flamers or whatever on it should at the very least give you a good shot./
3. If you're fast enough with a big enough thing, drive a honking big vehicle over it. Logic is they can't be within 1 inch of an enemy unit until assault phase. Therefore, you put a big vehicle over it, and for lack of deployment space they just die instead.

Just how I'd deal with it, my 2 cents.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't see much of a difference between reserve units from webway portals and from normal reserves. If you kill all the units on the board before the reserves get in...you win!
Kill the IC with the webway portal and they have to enter from the table edge. Dark Eldar are a pain in the arse, but can be beaten pretty handily if you target the right units.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Does killing the IC destroy the portal? Once it's placed he can move away from it and it stays put. I assumed it would just keep going without him.


And I've never heard of losing the game when you still have models in reserve just because none are on the board.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I am referring to the IC not deploying the webway portal yet. Killing him before he deploys it. I've generally found that if most of the DE field units are dead by the time reserves come in, you've probably won the game since your armies can concentrate fire.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> I don't see much of a difference between reserve units from webway portals and from normal reserves. If you kill all the units on the board before the reserves get in...you win!


This isn't always the case. 

My tournament Marine list often goes down to zero deployed units in escalation. The minimum 10 marines I field often die early.

The portal is difficult to take down. I usually deploy it first turn within my own deployment zone to give me a good 12" further up the table.

Taking it down for some armies is impossible. Indirect ordnance, infiltrators, fast units (skimmers etc) can pick it off with side snipes further up the table all have a chance but by and large it isn't guaranteed.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmm DE die easily so i figure a devastator squad armed with hvy bolters and a Predator Destructor would turn the DE's nice shiny armour into swiss chese....... I like lots of chese :biggrin:

Sniper


----------



## rincewind (May 6, 2008)

New said:


> Several ways, I think.
> 1. Imperial Guard Specific, but I think a basilisk barrage on the IC in question holding it would put a damper on his parade; assuming, of course, that he was targetable for whatever reason.


First off all, I ussually have 2 portals. 2nd of all, I give them sometimes to Sybarites in ordinary troopsquads, so you guess which one it is. Or I give it to Heamonculus, which you ussually don't take down quite that easily. 3rd of all, take into acount the cover on the table, the DE player having 1st turn and there will ALWAYS be a portal on the table (if you don't have some noob DE player as opponent)



New said:


> 2. 1st turn deepstrike attacks. Deep-striking a deathwing termie squad, some Tzneetchen flamers or whatever on it should at the very least give you a good shot.


Yes, please... put some valueble units close by. I ussually get CC units out and once they come out they'll get into CC, so you basically won't have time to shoot...



New said:


> 3. If you're fast enough with a big enough thing, drive a honking big vehicle over it. Logic is they can't be within 1 inch of an enemy unit until assault phase. Therefore, you put a big vehicle over it, and for lack of deployment space they just die instead.
> 
> Just how I'd deal with it, my 2 cents.


Rules specifically say that the portal is impassible terrain. So you can't drive a tank or anything on it. You could however try to surround it with a squad keeping 2" coherency. Then indeed the '1 inch of an enemy unit' aplies. 

So as an experienced DE player who uses WWP all the time I'd say option 3 (with my modification) gives you the best shot at countering a WWP attack. Make the DE player think he's so smart and so fast and let him place the WWP as deep into your zone as possible. Once the portal is placed surround it with a squad jump infantry which you kept waiting (they move 12") and shoot/assault the 'portalplacers' with some support unit that was waiting too (perferably jumpinfantry too). I've noticed that if SM has more squads that move 12" you'll stand a better chance against DE. Else DE decides exactly what is going to happen with their mobility.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

This topic raises an interesting dilemma I came across a few weeks ago playing a good friend and using one. Does utilising one count DSing? The rules are ambiguous, so unsure we agreed it did simply because it was essentially a large autonomous teleport homer and scattering was mentioned in correlation to it. I asked because I was packing two shooty Inquisitor retinues with mystics and it all went wrong for my worthy opponent from there on.

If this is truely case (that’s how we play it at least) and your know your playing DE with imperials and they are fielding a WWP (the norm I find) then take a allied Inq retinue with 2 mystics, you wont regret it. Most people place WWP quite close to your deployment zone to get to cc easier so range isn't a problem. A mystic allows your retinue to shoot at any DSing units as they land and better still 2 allow u to appoint another unit to do same thing. Think overwatch and you will know what I mean. A shooty retinue has the following as rule, psycannon (archon killer), 2 Heavy Bolters and a Plasma Cannon (rerollable) as standard. Now imagine the horror unfold as a unit in the game jumped out of it. With 2 mystics a piece they each found themselves in range and nominated one another and each and every unit that entered play through it suffered 4 rerollable Plasma Cannon hits, 24 Heavy Bolter shots and 12 Pyscannon Shots. Needless to say that it quickly turned into a death trap and what was left he pragmatically brought onto table in the normal manner knowing I would simply send it to hell if it used the WWP. Thoughts? I found it to be a a very useful and effective countermeasure and ever since he has been very careful not to put his WWP within 24" of my Inquisitor retinues

On a more daemonic note this tactic works a charm vs the new daemons who will either have to DS some considerable away from ur lines if they hope not to be affected by it. And if they are ignorant of the fact so much the better as daemons usually i best to DS aggressively and will rue the day they did so


----------



## rincewind (May 6, 2008)

Lord Kronus said:


> This topic raises an interesting dilemma I came across a few weeks ago playing a good friend and using one. Does utilising one count DSing?


Have you even read my post right above yours?

Absolutely not! It is not Deep Striking. Using a WWP is like creating an alternative tableedge, that's how you should see it. Gave Thorpe explained it somewhere (forgive me... couldn't find the link anymore). The portal follows the Reserves rule in other aspects.

So your entire counter measure is based on the fact that you can shoot with those mystics. What if I told you that with a good DE player you won't be able to fire a single shot. They'll assault you the same turn they come from the portal.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

It's in the DE errata.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

rincewind said:


> Have you even read my post right above yours?
> 
> Absolutely not! It is not Deep Striking. Using a WWP is like creating an alternative tableedge, that's how you should see it. Gave Thorpe explained it somewhere (forgive me... couldn't find the link anymore). The portal follows the Reserves rule in other aspects.
> 
> So your entire counter measure is based on the fact that you can shoot with those mystics. What if I told you that with a good DE player you won't be able to fire a single shot. They'll assault you the same turn they come from the portal.


lol My friend will be pleased when I tell him. No wonder some people say DE are broken.


----------



## Kenny3760 (Jan 5, 2007)

> Rules specifically say that the portal is impassible terrain. So you can't drive a tank or anything on it. You could however try to surround it with a squad keeping 2" coherency. Then indeed the '1 inch of an enemy unit' aplies.


Not quite as simple as that. Most of the units in the WWP will be in skimmers, so they will simply come right in past you, even a Talos. Trying to surround a WWP is almost never a good idea.

Also killing the carrier will almost never happen if the DE player knows what he's doing. My portal goes to a heami (IC) with a shadowfield (2+ inv save) with 3 10 man warrior squads ensuring he's not the nearest target.

Generally I would forget about stopping the portal and form a plan to deal with whats coming out of it. Spread out, don't let the DE bounce from squad to squad and just bolter them to death froma safe distance. Against DE St 4 AP 5 weaponary is your friend.:victory:



> Another interesting quirk is that if you have a portal in your list, models held in reserve *cannot* enter play until the portal is laid down, so if unit sbecome available before the portal is set down they remain in reserve instead of being deployed. This allows you a little control over your reserves as well.


Again something to be aware of is that not all units in reserve will neccessarily be in the portal, each unit should be specified as too whether it is in normal or portal reserve. Units in normal reserve may not come through the portal and likewise portal units may not come in off a board edge. This makes deepstriking those terminators just a little bit more risky.


----------



## rincewind (May 6, 2008)

Kenny3760 said:


> Not quite as simple as that. Most of the units in the WWP will be in skimmers, so they will simply come right in past you, even a Talos. Trying to surround a WWP is almost never a good idea.
> 
> Also killing the carrier will almost never happen if the DE player knows what he's doing. My portal goes to a heami (IC) with a shadowfield (2+ inv save) with 3 10 man warrior squads ensuring he's not the nearest target.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right Kenny, I stand corrected. I indeed only use skimmers to by-pass that nasty trick. I realised that later on...

Plus I just wanted to write today the exact same thing. Forget about stopping the portal, simply concentrate of what comes next. What comes out of the portal 9 outta 10 times? A CC unit. Wait it up with some decoy weak-ass squad. The DE squad that came out of the portal will hopefully mince it up in 1 turn. Leaving it open in the field for you to fire at it in your turn.

As for DE being broken... You find them too strong? 'Cause I hear other people crying they find them too weak.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

They simply need an update. The only 3rd edition codex still in use.


----------



## rincewind (May 6, 2008)

amen to that


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Necrons are 3rd edition too...


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Necrons came out 4 years after the DE codex. Granted, they do need an update but DE needs it WAY more.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

rincewind said:


> As for DE being broken... You find them too strong? 'Cause I hear other people crying they find them too weak.


DE really depend on the player. The best player I know swears by them and he wins a lot of tournaments. According to what I have been told over a few pints used carefully they are among the worst foes u can meet due in part to their very high speed and low point costs of the heavy weps and cc units. Supposedly uses them (and his falming horrible flying circus) because there is very little that can touch him. That said I have never actaully played his DE so I can't confirm fast hand. I agree DE are certainly in need of an update, but that doesn't stop them being very competitive. Something that say Daemonhunters are not


----------



## kappapb (Feb 25, 2008)

I recently played a tourney WWP wych cult army which had 3 wwp's, 1 on an archite, and 2 others on his warrior squads mounted in raiders. He also had 3 ravagers with disintegrators, and 3 10 - wych squads in riaders as well. The tactic that gave me a draw with some dissappointing rolls was to make him come to you. keep your unitsas spread out as possible and as far away from his units as possible. If the archite gets into something forget it and get asfar away as you can(preferably over 24" away). try to stay out of combat but try to strand his units in the open iwhen they get done killing your unit. Onces the combat breaks, gun them down with as many st 4-6 shots as possible. keep your eye on the objective and try to strand his remaing units in combat away from the objectives. This tactic works best with an army with a lot of fast units.


----------



## rincewind (May 6, 2008)

kappapb said:


> I recently played a tourney WWP wych cult army which had 3 wwp's, 1 on an archite, and 2 others on his warrior squads mounted in raiders. He also had 3 ravagers with disintegrators, and 3 10 - wych squads in riaders as well. The tactic that gave me a draw with some dissappointing rolls was to make him come to you.
> .
> .
> .
> This tactic works best with an army with a lot of fast units.


Oh, you mean this?



rincewind said:


> Forget about stopping the portal, simply concentrate of what comes next. What comes out of the portal 9 outta 10 times? A CC unit. Wait it up with some decoy weak-ass squad. The DE squad that came out of the portal will hopefully mince it up in 1 turn. Leaving it open in the field for you to fire at it in your turn.


:grin:

@Lord Kronus: Yeah, I belong to the "swear by" group. I don't think they are over- nor underpowered. If they would truely be that, GW would have made a 3rd codex a long time ago already. You learn to use the DE and you basically start playing really good and then all of a sudden opponents start crying over how overpowered the DE are. "NO! I just finally learned how to master them, you ass!" It's so degenerating that when you put so much effort in learning the ways of the DE and people just can't seem to think like: "Oh maybe that guy is just good." Oh well...


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

From what i can tell from the rumors of the the coming of the 5th edition rules, there will be some nerfing, from what i have heard the winner of a combat will no longer be able to move straight on to the next unit before their opponents turn giving the other side time to unload some rounds into them before they can just walk up their lines.
I imagine that with this ability gone the DE will need a new codex as they may become too weak, but will certainly mean that new tactics will evolve to compensate.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

What armour save to eldar/dark eldar usually have?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

5+, so I would personally get a large mob of boyz with wierdboy and roll 4's for all you're worth.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Have the VS. threads been discontinued. I have no idea when a new one crops up and when necromancy occurs. Maybe for future ones we can include a Rev. # in the title or date or something.... I know you can open the thread and quickly check but it would be, imo, easier if it just popped out at you before you opened it.

Anyways, My apologies for not contributing to the thread in any way, keep em coming!


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

They disappeared for a while - the ones we've been seeing the last couple of days have been the result of some pretty vile acts of necromacy...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

This Vs. Thread LIVES! *cackles maniacally*

I read it cause the Dark Eldar have slaved my imagination lately, and I'm planning on modifying some leftover Light Eldar into an army I enjoy painting AND playing. 

What I'm thinking is the 12" in portal is a good idea. An easy "front-up" that the enemy has to worry about. Then your second portal in a deep-striking Scourge unit sets up on a flank. Turn 4 Reserves blasting in from a predictable mid/side is always disconcerting, I'm hoping.


----------

